# I Hate This Site - But I Love It



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

Looking for some really random cool stuff that you dont need but kinda want? Visit This is why Im broke

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/new/

I can spend hours on here just browsing through the random slightly expensive stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

look what I even found on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Oh thanks SO MUCH Stroods! My wife may end up hurting you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

Hahaha why?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hahaha why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Cause he is going to break the bank lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

hehe fair enough - though to be honest I have never actually purchased anything  I just like looking and getting tempted - always manage to stop myself though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> hehe fair enough - though to be honest I have never actually purchased anything  I just like looking and getting tempted - always manage to stop myself though



But I lack self control...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

most men do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> most men do



Thats soooooo true hahaha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silverbear (22/5/14)

No; No; No I will not look, I wil not go there, No I will not. No No. 

AAAAAARGH Damn, I peeked and now I am stuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

That would make a nice vape meet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

Bazinga.... $6,349.00






A Walk in beer cooler 

* LED Temperature Faucet Nozzle *



Instantly know the temperature of the water coming out of your faucet with this LED faucet nozzle attachment. Batteries not required ? powered by the flow of water exiting the nozzle, hot water turns the LED red, and cold water turns the LED blue.

$4.99

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ET (22/5/14)

oh no, there goes my morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (22/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff you are an evil person.  ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 5280



Now that I would love.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shaun (22/5/14)

denizenx said:


> oh no, there goes my morning



Likewise...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Wayne said:


> @Stroodlepuff you are an evil person.  ??



But yet so so sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

you see now, this is exactly why I cancelled all my credit cards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

HAHAHAHAH!!! This is for ME!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002P4J2P8/?tag=047-20

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

